# SMS Bombardierung mit Kosten, mobilcom freenet chat Abzocke



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo Internetgemeinde,

nachfolgend versuche ich mein Problem kurz zu schildern.

Meine Tochter ist im Besitz eines Handys für den eigentlichen Zweck der Notfallkommunikation bei der mobilcom.
Nun hat Töchterchen auch mal ins Internet geschnuppert und im Chat bei gzsz einen "Freund" kennen und leider auch lieben gelernt.
So sehr, dass es heftig brannte (wir erinnern uns an unsere Zeit - damals wars).

Das ging eine Weile mit dem chatten und emailschreiben. Natürlich hat Töchterchen Ihr kleines Geheimnis draus gemacht. Als mir 
die ersten Rechnungen vorlagen, dachte ich Sie hat da mal unwissentlich etwas zu viel SMS geschrieben über das Freikontigent hinaus 
und wurde belehrt sich in Zukunft im Zaum zu halten.
Das Chatten und Emailschreiben war immer nur zu bestimmten Zeiten möglich, dass nervte und machte mich zugleich noch mehr stutzig.
Konnte eine E-Mail ergattern und siehe da es war doch kein angeblicher Freund sondern eine "Freundin".

Hab die Lütte dann beiseite genommen und Ihr in Ruhe den geliebten "Freund" erklärt.

Jedoch ist dort kein Ende abzusehen. Die angeblich geschriebenen SMS stiegen auf mehrere hundert SMS im Monat.
Zur Rede gestellt beteuerte die Lütte das Sie nie soviel SMSs geschrieben hat. 
Es wurde mir auch zu bunt und ich hab das Taschengeld hinzu gefordert.
Chatten und E-Mailschreiben hatte ein Ende. 
Darauf ein Telefonanruf über Festnetz, die Kleine muss unbedingt eine SMS an 184447 senden. Dies wurde natürlich nicht getan.

Trotzdem blieb es bei der Höhe der SMS. Nach dem Sendeverhalten in der Rechnung grenzt das an 'nie Schlafen braucht der Mensch' . 
Beispielsweise kurz vor den Ferien im Juli - also noch in der Schulzeit sagt die Rechnung aus, dass Sie demnach fast kaum geschlafen hätte.

Das Handy wurde "verhaftet" und lag nach der Schule bis morgens bei mir. Es leuchtete ständig wieder auf. Teils kamen SMS und Anrufe - 
diese klingelten nicht einmal. Nun hatte der vermeindliche "Freund" auch noch einen Kumpel der sich aktiv mit einmischte in das SMS Bombardement.
SMS wurde definitiv nicht soviel geschrieben und trotzdem standen in der nächsten aktuellen Rechnungsaufstellung wieder einige hundert SMS mehr da.
Diese habe ich im Kundencenter der mobilcom täglich wachsen gesehen.
Eine Sperrung dieser Rufnummern sei nach Aussage der mobilcom nicht möglich. Man beteuerte dort nur immer wieder die TÜV korrekte Abrechnung.
Ich solle doch Einstellungen am Handy vornehmen, welche garnicht möglich waren da kein Menü wie angegeben vorhanden ist.
Dieses besagte Menü habe ich auch bei Freunden mit unterschiedlichen Handys nicht entdecken können.

Ist es möglich, dass man für den Erhalt einer SMS bezahlen muss? Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
In den Abrechnungen stehen ganz normal die Kosten für SMS als wenn diese selbst geschrieben wurden.

LG cyan


----------



## Dragonheart (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Bombardierung mit Kosten, mobilcom freenet chat Abzocke*

Soviel ich weiss, ist das möglich, man kann ja gewisse Dienste abonnieren (z.B. Bundesligaergebnisse, Wetter, usw.) wo man eine SMS bekommt. Diese Dienste kosten natürlich Geld. 
Ob deine Tochter da irgendwas abgeschlossen hat, keine Ahnung. Da sie wohl noch minderjährig ist, dürfte das aber kein Problem sein, daraus zu kommen, denn du musst als Erziehungsberechtiger ja einen solchen Vertrag zustimmen, was du garantiert nicht gemacht hast.

Wende dich am besten an eine Verbraucherzentrale. Auf jeden Fall, wenn die Rechnung kommt, zahl nur das unstrittige, wie Telefonate, Grundgebühren, usw. Und lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen Drohungen einschüchtern.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Bombardierung mit Kosten, mobilcom freenet chat Abzocke*

Hallo burkhi,

danke für die Antwort. Es waren SMS zum Thema Liebe mit etwa folgenden Wortlaut "Ich liebe Dich, ruf mich an", "Kann nicht mehr ohne Dich Leben", "Du bist mein liebster Schatz auf der Welt" und so weiter. Was kostet denn beispielsweise das Wetter oder die Bundesliga?

LG cyan


----------

